#  Nachrichten >   Tarifeinigung zwischen Marburger Bund und Rhön Klinikum >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin ? Der Marburger Bund (MB) und die Rhön Klinikum AG haben sich Ende Juni nach zwei Tarifverhandlungsrunden auf eine neue Entgelttabelle für Ärzte verständigt. Demnach steigen die Gehälter der bundesweit rund 4.200 Ärzte der privaten Klinikkette ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

